# Good to have a possible reason but gutted cos it means waiting



## Mrs Billy (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Had a failed IVF  recently  went for our follow up today and another scan - there was some fluid hanging around on one of my tracking scans so they wanted to check it out today when my ovaries are less swollen. My left tube is filled with fluid (despite a clear hsg in 2010) so I now have to wait to get a laparoscopy done on the NHS and the doc also recommended a thyroid test to check that I'm not sub-clinical hypothyroid or something. the fab news is we have 9 top quality embies frozen and she's very positive that we'll get the outcome we so badly want. She did also say that sometimes when you respond the way I did (23 eggs, 19 fertilised, 14 made it to blast 9 were frozen, 5 were too poor to freeze and the other arrested at morula stage) there are too many hormones whizzing around which can prevent implantation. So I'm back waiting for investigations. Hopefully we're not waiting too long before we can do a FET 

Amanda x


----------

